# Fallen arches > Balance Issues > Shoe inserts?



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a problem with fallen arches. It is very bad as both of my feet are totally flat and stick out. Basically, I walk like a duck. Recently somebody told me they had the same issue and they got some Superfeets. These Superfeets are sports footwear inserts for people with fallen arches. This guy said it made a huge difference to his balance and improved his riding massively. Anyone out there had any such experience with Superfeets or any other sports shoes inserts?


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Superfeet are pretty good support and can help your feet last longer over the course of the day. However, if you have more specfic foot issues a foot doctor should be seen and custom footbeds made. The difference is around 40.00 for Superfeet to probably 250.00 plus for custom orthodics.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

If your feet are "totally flat" and flexible, you might not be able to tolerate _any_ arch support. It would certainly be relatively cheap to try an over-the-counter device (e.g., Superfeet) and if they don't help then go see a foot doctor. If you have specific foot pain however, then you might want to get it checked out sooner rather than later.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Just throwing this in, because it applies to me as well, I was literally born a duck lol, I have literally maybe 2cm of arch in each foot.. it feels like I have to crank my foot down to start a turn.. but I've tried insole inserts and they definitely left my feet crying at the end of the day..

I digress, I don't mind having flat feet, but if fallen arches make it painful withOUT a insole support, which it kind of sounds like it does, then definitely go with what the others are saying.


----------

